# UTV



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2017)

We got a new UTV and want to put a windshield on. There seems to be a big variety and price range. Since we use it in the wood I'm afraid cheap plastic will scratch but glass is out of sight price wise. Anyone have one your happy with and would recommend? The UTV is a Polaris mid sized Ranger.


----------



## Brink (Aug 12, 2017)

Get something made of Lexan


----------



## TimR (Aug 12, 2017)

I got one from SuperATV, and it seems solid enough. This looks like one for yours. Mine is for a Defender and also has adj vents but was about $100 more.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks, ordered one just now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2017)

You can sand out scratches on lexan like pen makers do on pens with resin blanks....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 18, 2017)

Crazy SuperATV is located about an hour and half from me. No wonder it came so fast. Everything went on easy except the foam around the windshield. Still working on that. Might stop in when I'm up there and see what they advise.


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Crazy SuperATV is located about an hour and half from me. No wonder it came so fast. Everything went on easy except the foam around the windshield. Still working on that. Might stop in when I'm up there and see what they advise.


Interesting that was difficult. I soaked mine in hot water and it went right on. Maybe different than mine?? Pics of it? Mine was like a rubber bulb seal.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 18, 2017)

Did you put it on before you mounted the window? We had a hard time too pulling the Velcro strip through the clamp, can't imagine doing it with the rubber seal attached. Here are the instructions that show it pretty well. https://www.superatv.com/amfile/file/download/file_id/1557/product_id/922/

Just checked it's Madison, Indiana, not the one I was thinking of. Still came fast.


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2017)

I did put it on before installing windshield...and yes, it was a booger to get the strap worked thru the clamp...I struggled on first one and other 3 went pretty quick. Really have to push a bit on the seal and windshield (carefully...don't want to overstress the strap holes). I think in hindsight...an extra piece of loose velco attached to main velcro loop would make it easier to fish thru.


----------



## TimR (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's some pics of mine installed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks so much, that's a great job! I notice you have some vent holes in the windshield, at least that's what I think they are. Did you add them yourself?

We'll take the windshield off and have another go at it. Nice machine BTW.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 19, 2017)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks so much, that's a great job! I notice you have some vent holes in the windshield, at least that's what I think they are. Did you add them yourself?
> 
> We'll take the windshield off and have another go at it. Nice machine BTW.


The vents came with it. I didn't see them in versions for yours but may not have looked hard enough. Try my comment about temporary extension for the Velcro, should help.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 19, 2017)

We got it finally but still need to some adjusting. My wife used packing tape to make a little tab to pull through first. I didn't think it would hold but it did just fine.
Thanks for all your help Tim. We took it for a ride this afternoon and it sure was nice not having to pick bugs out of our teeth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

